# which city is the best for study with low cost



## faysal (Aug 23, 2013)

i am a student from asia and want to study in australia.can anyone tell me,in which city i can study with a low living cost and can earn enough to earn my livelihood by doing part time job.


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

Melbourne city is a good place to live and work .. I can only speak from my own experience...Cheeers....


----------



## BruceChung (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing cheap in Melbourne and Sydney indeed as I both stayed. Melbourne is a nice choice for studying and get good pay of pt job than in Sydney I reckon. I don't know the cost of other city in comparison.


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Newcastle's pretty good, bit cheaper than Sydney or Melbourne and the University is good too. If you want to live in a cheaper area than right in Newcastle you can look at places like Maitland, takes about 25 minutes by train to get to the University and there is a pretty decent Asian community here as well.


----------



## onederland (Nov 13, 2013)

Perhaps you can look into getting share accommodation or student homestays. It's a lot cheaper and you'll probably be living with other students. 

I'm not sure about Melbourne or Sydney, but the prices for a homestay room in the Perth metropolitan area start from around $150 at the cheapest a week and get higher from there. A nice little room in a nice house might cost $180 or $200 a week.


----------



## JourneyD (Jan 5, 2014)

faysal said:


> i am a student from asia and want to study in australia.can anyone tell me,in which city i can study with a low living cost and can earn enough to earn my livelihood by doing part time job.


Brisbane is not bad at all, with QUT, UQ and all other uni's around. Cost of living is quite reasonable (compare to MEL and SYD).


----------

